# Mixed Stitch Blanket (Heart Blanket)



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

This is my first crochet blanket and I am so proud of it! It is absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

That is stunning and you have every right to be proud of creating it!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

What a wonderful job you have done and the little hearts are so sweet....


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Gillianmary (Aug 7, 2011)

It certainly is absolutely beautiful, congratulations on a wonderful creation.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

It is just beautiful. I wish I could crochet like that.

Di


----------



## South Africa (Jul 3, 2013)

WOW WOW WOW !!!

That is beautiful. It look like a seasoned crocheter did that. Very good for a first blanket.

Did you find the pattern on Ravelry?


----------



## Avekene (Dec 3, 2014)

Yes. Yes. It is absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

South Africa said:


> WOW WOW WOW !!!
> 
> That is beautiful. It look like a seasoned crocheter did that. Very good for a first blanket.
> 
> Did you find the pattern on Ravelry?


No, It is my own design.


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Very beautiful blanket.


----------



## South Africa (Jul 3, 2013)

janegreen said:


> No, It is my own design.


Well done, it's fabulous. You are very clever with your colours and stitches.

Natalie


----------



## knitsewpurple (Jul 28, 2014)

It is beautiful. Love the colors and stitch patterns. Very well designed and worked!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

You are right it is absolutely beautiful,magnificent work and colours. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

Thank you girls!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

You have every reason to be proud. It's stunnung!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Your blanket is gorgeous I love all the colours you have used well done you have every reason to be proud


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

That is one of the most beautiful afghans I've seen--love the little red hearts! Awesome design and colors! A work of love for sure!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

wow I have just seen this blanket and what can I say its not nice its just FANTASTIC you have done yourself very proud and its looking wonderful and I really really the colours and the way you have used the different colours in that way

FABULOUS you done yourself proud and you should give yourself a pat on the back for great work

do you have the instreuctions as I wood love to have a go myself but im fairly new and have dyslexia but wood love to try to make it as I have a friend whos just have had a baby

angela your crochet friend



janegreen said:


> This is my first crochet blanket and I am so proud of it! It is absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Hard to believe this is your first. It's beautifully done. Your stitches are so even and perfect. The pattern is wonderful and your color choices are fantastic. I love it.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Gillianmary said:


> It certainly is absolutely beautiful, congratulations on a wonderful creation.


I second that. :thumbup:


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

Well done! Such a beautiful design and wonderful color choices. The colors are so vivid and work perfectly together. A beautiful blanket indeed.


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

purpleone said:


> wow I have just seen this blanket and what can I say its not nice its just FANTASTIC you have done yourself very proud and its looking wonderful and I really really the colours and the way you have used the different colours in that way
> 
> FABULOUS you done yourself proud and you should give yourself a pat on the back for great work
> 
> ...


Thank you Angela!I have it but it is not free.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Crocheted items don't normally impress me as much as knitted ones, but this blanket is definitely the exception. It's absolutely outstanding with regard to pattern, colors and construction. If you could PM me with pattern and yarn info, I'd appreciate it. Thanks so much. One of the prettiest crocheted blankets I've seen!


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

Thank you girls, always nice to hear positive feedback! 
You can find the pattern here: http://shop.beautifulcrochetstuff.com/mixed-stitch-blanket-tutorial/


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Gorgeous...


----------



## knitsewpurple (Jul 28, 2014)

I was going to suggest you write up the pattern for sale and see that you already have! I know many people look for free patterns, as do I, but I some patterns are just worth paying for!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

janegreen said:


> This is my first crochet blanket and I am so proud of it! It is absolutely beautiful!!!


It sure is. And you do lovely work.


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

Shirleen said:


> I was going to suggest you write up the pattern for sale and see that you already have! I know many people look for free patterns, as do I, but I some patterns are just worth paying for!


Thank you! Paid patterns help me to pay for yarn and make more creations to share with you and make free patterns.


----------



## marje of florida (Jan 3, 2013)

Wow, what a great job. nice, even stitches - great color choices and really lovely pattern you chose. 

Continue on !!!!!!

Do post in the future - just love to see others work. 
Encourage's us to become better at our craft. 

hugs
marge


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I am SO impressed! That is such a beautiful blanket, the colors, the stitches - you have a gifted hand.


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

marje of florida said:


> Wow, what a great job. nice, even stitches - great color choices and really lovely pattern you chose.
> 
> Continue on !!!!!!
> 
> ...


Thank you, Marge! Nice to hear it!


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

That's gorgeous! Looking at all those colors just makes me happy!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful blanket! :thumbup:


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Very nice work.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

You should be proud. That is truly beautiful.


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

Suo said:


> That's gorgeous! Looking at all those colors just makes me happy!


Thank you


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

Your blanket is beautiful and the colours you have used couldn't be better. Love it :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## UteWhite1128 (Dec 2, 2014)

Indeed it is very beautiful!


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

Naneast said:


> Beautiful blanket! :thumbup:


Thank you


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

Hazel Anne said:


> Very nice work.


Thank you, Anne!


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow! That is one beautiful blanket.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

It IS beautiful!!! Gorgeous work!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

Grannie maggie said:


> Your blanket is beautiful and the colours you have used couldn't be better. Love it :thumbup: :thumbup:


thank you


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

It's gorgeous, love it!!!


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

UteWhite1128 said:


> Indeed it is very beautiful!


thank you


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## Sue721 (Feb 17, 2012)

Amazing! Very well done!


----------



## minkeyswife (Dec 25, 2014)

That's really cool!


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

Very nicely done!


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

Knittingkitty said:


> It's gorgeous, love it!!!


thank you


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Really is beautiful x


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

CARABELLA said:


> Very pretty.


thank you


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

janegreen said:


> This is my first crochet blanket and I am so proud of it! It is absolutely beautiful!!!


You're right. It IS absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

It is beautiful!


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

Sue721 said:


> Amazing! Very well done!


thank you)


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

You should be proud of it, it's beautiful!


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Love the colors you used, beautiful job&#128515;&#128512;


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

Your stitching is absolutely perfect! It's very stunning and you have every right to be proud. Gorgeous!!


----------



## Donna Faye (Aug 22, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## trish1952 (Jul 12, 2014)

Love your design ... would love to have your pattern. Will you share or sell it?


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

It is just beautiful.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

That's gorgeous!! Congrats on excellent work. 
Marge


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

absolutely gorgeous--lovely work!


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

The blanket is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

It is gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Beautiful! Love the design .


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful. You are very talented.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Such beautiful work! Be Proud!


----------



## kinspirit (Oct 15, 2011)

Encourage you to write this up as a pattern .....I would definitely pay for it on Ravelry! It would make a fabulous baby blanket!


----------



## mgpayne (Nov 7, 2011)

I love it. It is beautiful and very unique. Where did you get the pattern?


----------



## carolky (May 3, 2011)

The design, the colors, the workmanship....just WOW


----------



## emmatonoose (Nov 26, 2012)

Such a lovely blanket! Love the colors!!! Good job


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

You should be proud, the blanket is gorgeous!!! Can you share where you got the pattern from, please?


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

Rightfully so. It is very pretty and nicely done!  :thumbup:


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

You should be proud! It's awesome!


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

It's just gorgeous, and thank you for sharing the link (on page 2) for those who wish to purchase it.

It's certainly a pattern that I would love to make.
Well done!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Your blanket truly IS awesome and you should be very proud of it! Your colors are gorgeous!


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

Thank you all so much!


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

All of your work takes my breath away. You are a genius.


----------



## trish1952 (Jul 12, 2014)

I just ordered your pattern and can't wait to get it. For anyone interested, here's the link to her pattern.

http://beautifulcrochetstuff.com/
http://shop.beautifulcrochetstuff.com/


----------



## CrazyWoman57 (Jun 7, 2013)

Gorgeous! Be proud. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Your blanket is so delightful. Love colors & hearts!


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

your blanket is beautiful....love the colors...


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

It certainly IS!!!!!!


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

You should be proud! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty blanket. You should be proud of it


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern information.


----------



## MrsF (Oct 24, 2013)

Beautiful blanket. Love the hearts!!


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautiful blanket...you should be proud of your accomplishment! I like the little hearts and all the colors. This would be a great way to use up lots of the stash!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

It really is beautiful. Great job.


----------



## yarndreamer (Aug 9, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Fabulous blanket !


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

I totally agree, it is beautiful!


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

That is a beautiful design - you should be very proud!
I adore the hearts in it!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow, that's beautiful. Love the colours you chose, and especially the little red hearts.


----------



## Roshni (Jun 6, 2013)

Simply beautiful, thanks for the post, wish I could crochet too!

Roshni from. India


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful, love it


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

So beautiful. It's bright and cheery. You should be proud.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

I totally agree - absolutely beautiful!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the link! Your work is outstanding!!


----------



## pendergrass (Apr 26, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## NickNack66 (Mar 26, 2013)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

do you sell your designs? if not you should its just beautiful-I have crochet for many years and have never seen such a nice pattern-job well done- love to purchase your pattern-thank you-nanad


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Pretty. Was it as complicated as it looks?


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

nanad said:


> do you sell your designs? if not you should its just beautiful-I have crochet for many years and have never seen such a nice pattern-job well done- love to purchase your pattern-thank you-nanad


Thank you so much! My free designs you can find here:http://beautifulcrochetstuff.com/
My shop: http://shop.beautifulcrochetstuff.com/


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Super Cool!!! I like it!!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

You should be proud...that is a great blanket


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

seedee95758 said:


> Pretty. Was it as complicated as it looks?


No, it is not complicated at all! I wrote detailed instructions with step-by-step photos


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful....wonderful job, both design & execution!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

yes, it is beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Your Heart blanket is one of the prettiest patterns I've ever seen. Love your color choices also!


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

I'll say it is beautiful!.


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

Congratulations on your first and beautiful blanket. I love the colors, so bright and cheerie.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Love the pattern! Very well done.


----------



## limberlostgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

It's beautiful - and I love the hearts !!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

janegreen said:


> No, It is my own design.


did this get designed as you went or did you plan it all out carefully??
You really have a eye for color placement and a beautiful hand with your stitches .. I am impressed and now itching to try something like this myself


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

:thumbup: beautiful!!!


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Very nice - love the colors.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

You should be proud! That is gorgeous!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

It is just beautiful and the little hearts are so cute.


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> Your Heart blanket is one of the prettiest patterns I've ever seen. Love your color choices also!


Thank you


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

gorgeous!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh my, that's beautiful! I love all the colors and your crocheting is perfect. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

very beautiful! great for a first go!


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

janegreen said:


> This is my first crochet blanket and I am so proud of it! It is absolutely beautiful!!!


This blanket is just beautiful!! You have every right to be happy and proud of it!! I love it. From the pattern to the colors....it is just gorgeous!! Keep crocheting.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

You have every reason to be proud! Wow, it is beautiful! Great work and lovely colour combo. The pattern shines!
Thank you for sharing.
Hannet


----------



## arohunui (Jan 1, 2013)

Lovely...


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

WOW...For your first blanket..You did one fantastic job.
I also like the colors you chose..


----------



## Iirishrn (Mar 18, 2011)

janegreen said:


> This is my first crochet blanket and I am so proud of it! It is absolutely beautiful!!!


It is INDEED! and brilliant....


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

So you should be x it is gorgeous xx


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful is correct, you have done a fabulous job, love the colour combo too !!


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

It is absolutely beautiful!!! I want to learn crochet now, just because of this.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

This is one of the most beautiful crochet blankets I have ever seen.


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

WOW! Your blanket is gorgeous. Love it!


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

How absolutely adorable.. Love the stitch and the colors. 
You did a wonderful job!!


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh, it is lovely and so cheery!


----------



## circularknitter (Jan 11, 2014)

It is beautiful, well done


----------



## bfralix (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Be proud! It is beautiful!


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Very beautiful. You should be proud.


----------



## Chads mom (Aug 13, 2014)

Very nice! Your crochet is very even and I love your cool combination.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful...


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Beautiful! If you decide to write up the pattern, please
share it. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

gorgeous :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

That is a very beautiful blanket. :thumbup:


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice job!Beautiful pattern.


----------



## Nanswa (Jul 20, 2011)

Gorgeous! Good job!


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

That is beautiful!


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Gorgeous blanket and your design is awesome.... :thumbup:


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow what a stunning blanket
You've done a fabulous job!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

janegreen said:


> This is my first crochet blanket and I am so proud of it! It is absolutely beautiful!!!


Beautiful - colors and design. I'd be proud, too!
Congratulations.


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

It is truly beautiful! I love all the different colors and how you've put them together. Wow!


----------



## janetj54 (Mar 12, 2011)

You should be proud. It's beautiful!


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

maryjaye said:


> Beautiful! If you decide to write up the pattern, please
> share it. Thanks for posting.


You can find the pattern here: http://shop.beautifulcrochetstuff.com/


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

It's very beautiful! Love your color combination also!


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

tambirrer58 said:


> It's very beautiful! Love your color combination also!


Thank you


----------



## nmclaire (Mar 15, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## BeadsNyarn (Jan 10, 2015)

Beautiful!! colors are lovely


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

WOW! You SHOULD be proud of that.... it's gorgeous! I love all the colors... wish I could something like that. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Amazing work and design! :thumbup:


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

Lovely work!


----------



## Antiquelover (Jul 20, 2014)

Lovely! Great pattern and love the colors you chose.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Your hearts are adorable. Beautiful blanket.


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

Happycamper said:


> WOW! You SHOULD be proud of that.... it's gorgeous! I love all the colors... wish I could something like that. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

Rainebo said:


> Amazing work and design! :thumbup:


Thank you


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

Antiquelover said:


> Lovely! Great pattern and love the colors you chose.


thank you


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

nmclaire said:


> Beautiful.


Thank you!


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

Jeanette9 said:


> gorgeous :thumbup: :thumbup:


thank you


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

I just have to say I love your profile picture where did you get it from

angela your crochet friend



nmclaire said:


> Beautiful.


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

I love your olaf profile picture where did you find it

angela your crochet friend



Velsyl said:


> Lovely work!


----------



## Arachne (Apr 15, 2013)

Very beautiful


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

Arachne said:


> Very beautiful


Thank you


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

A very lovely blanket


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

Aisles said:


> A very lovely blanket


thank you


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

janegreen said:


> This is my first crochet blanket and I am so proud of it! It is absolutely beautiful!!!


It truly is beautiful and you should be proud.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Your pride is totally justified... Your blanket is colorfully wonderful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

The blanket is amazing you are so talented.


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

firecracker4 said:


> It truly is beautiful and you should be proud.


Thank you


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

It really is a beautiful piece of work.


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

thank you!


----------



## margiedel (Feb 15, 2012)

Love the work you did. Wonderful!


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

margiedel said:


> Love the work you did. Wonderful!


Thank you


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

It IS absolutely beautiful!!!!! I love it. The little hearts and the colors are really nice!!


----------



## lilpig (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful blend of colors. I like it.


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

Byrdgal said:


> It IS absolutely beautiful!!!!! I love it. The little hearts and the colors are really nice!!


Thank you


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

lilpig said:


> Beautiful blend of colors. I like it.


Thank you


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

wow what a lovely blanket and I just love all the different colours

may I ask you can you share the instructions with me please as I wood love to try to make for a friends baby 
is it easy to make as I have dyslexia and im fairly new at this but I wood love to be able to make

angela



janegreen said:


>


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

purpleone said:


> wow what a lovely blanket and I just love all the different colours
> 
> may I ask you can you share the instructions with me please as I wood love to try to make for a friends baby
> is it easy to make as I have dyslexia and im fairly new at this but I wood love to be able to make
> ...


Hi Angela! You can find the pattern here: http://shop.beautifulcrochetstuff.com/mixed-stitch-blanket-tutorial/


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

I love it! Very pretty.


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

Kiwiflynn said:


> I love it! Very pretty.


thank you


----------



## Skylar Godgift (Sep 22, 2016)

It looks really great.Good job.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Very nice. Would you teach us how to make the hearts?


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

It's beautiful! I hope to be able to do something like that someday...lovely colors! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

I love it!


----------

